# "Bootscreen Freeze" Cyanogenmod 7.1 Alpha



## reeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Community,

i´ve a problem with my Dual-Boot HP Touchpad Device. I´ve installed Cyanogenmod 7.1 Alpha for the Touchpad. But now i can´t start Cyanogenmod. The Screen freezes when i see the Cyanogen Bootlogo after the loading stage. Then i have to reset the pad with holding menue + power-button for 10 secs. Every other features still work. I can boot Webos over the bootmenu without issues. Has anybody an idea to fix this problem. I already try to install it again. And Ive reset the Pad completly with Webdoctor an try to install cyanogenmod again nothing works. Everytime the same problem that my screen freezes when i see the bootlogo after 20 secs.

Thx for your answers.

Greetings from Germany

reeman


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

This happened to me too.

I wiped cache and dalvik cache from ClockworkMOD then reinstalled the alpha2.1 zip file. That fixed it for me.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

How long did you wait? My first boot took 2-5 minutes, it has to rebuild some cache data (same as your phone) and it take a while...

Basically you need to:

1. Restore the backup that you made in recovery (you should always make a backup before any update)
2. Boot into Android (it will still take a while to boot) and do a backup of your apps (Titanium FTW)
3. Reboot into recovery
4. Wipe cache partition
5. Wipe data/factory reset
6. Wipe dalvik cache
7. Install zip from sd
8. Reboot and be patient


----------



## fluxsmith (Oct 17, 2011)

Happened to me too, I just did a forced boot (power + home), and was more patient the second time; all was fine.


----------



## vidar (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got this problem too. I didn't start. First I installed and android worked once time. But after reboot I can't start my machine. (I didn't wait too much) I had to reset with power and home button.

I installed 3 times with CWM and one time I installed with acmeinstaller. But now I always stuck on boot screen. I have been waiting for 20-30 minutes. But nothing change I see cyanogen 7 picture. It's turning and turning and turning but nothing happen.

Can somebody help me? What can i do?


----------



## vidar (Oct 19, 2011)

I wiped cache and dalvik cache from ClockworkMOD then reinstalled the update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs zip file.

But nothing happened again. I have waited for 15-20 minutes. Please someone help me


----------



## vidar (Oct 19, 2011)

I did this:

4. Wipe cache partition
5. Wipe data/factory reset
6. Wipe dalvik cache
7. Install zip from sd
8. Reboot and be patient

And Cyanogen working now. But all my settings gone


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That happens sometimes...unfortunate, but at least you're booting up again.

Look into apps like My Backup Pro, My Backup Root, Titanium Backup, which allow you to back up and restore your apps quickly. Don't use them to restore system data, things can go wrong, and using them to restore app data can be hit or miss in terms of causing problems.


----------



## Nique1906 (Nov 20, 2011)

Same problem here for me as well. I have tried all of the steps discussed above. I am unable to boot into CM7 on my TouchPad. This is as far as I can get to this point. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Nique1906 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stuck on Cyanogenmod Loading..... Screen...I have tried all the above. Any help or additional suggestions would be appreciated?


----------

